# Big Swim for Gunner today



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Gunner got a little more introduction to longer swims today. First one about 50 yds. Second about 80 yds. Got a little anxious on the long one started fading to shore. One rock got him back on course. Short fun bumper and quit.

Two series (3 bumper on the first, 2 on the second) of walking singles one thrown left and one right out to a little over a 100 and that was enough for the day. Temperature was climbing an I was running out of puppy. Time to quit.

Did work on dropping bumpers on return, when he dropped it Here Whistle very low nick, Whistle Here. He has some CC and it was working.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

this thread got lost somewhere, I just now am seeing it. Those are some BIG swims for a little guy! 
I love hearing his progress. He's amazing.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Whew! Those are some big swims! Sounds like he is doing great, keep up the good work.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Little Gunner, big water! Good job little guy!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

When is that 1st derby entry?


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

hollyk said:


> When is that 1st derby entry?


From the looks of today about a year and a half. LOL
He is getting a little better each day. The long ones are the ones that give him trouble. 100 yds or less he's great.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

hmmm, I consider 100 yards LONG on the water!


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Didn't clarify about the long marks they were 150 to 200. They were Open marks run as singles. Not being fair to him. They were simplified some but still challenging for a pup. Acutally did well considering his age.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

did well for ANY age, let alone his age!!


----------

